# Fight night champion charity tournament



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

To the good posters of check hook boxing forum

I am organising a charity fight night champion tournament

the tournament will be on both ps3 and Xbox 360 format two individual tournaments

The tournament will be in aid of Danny Jacobs get in the ring foundation battling childhood cancer

The tournament will be £3.20/$5 to enter (you do not have to pay till after the registration date on February the 10th)

The winner will receive the winners trophy

Please tell anyone you know about this tournament

To register for the tournament please contact me by February the 9th on this site, twitter @DarrenFoster7 and email [email protected]

After registration date I will set up a justgiving account so the money is paid straight to the charity

Fighter will be in the same weight category of each other and withing five points of each other eg 86 to 91

The tournament will be straight knockout

I am advertising this on the boxing forums and twitter to try and create a large knockout tournament

Thanks for your time

Full Rules will be sent out after registration ends

http://www.getinthering.net/


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> To the good posters of check hook boxing forum
> 
> I am organising a charity fight night champion tournament
> 
> ...


What are the rules on fighters mate, I gave up on the game after every muppet picked that fake Frost fella.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This would be awesome if on the 360, @dkos would take the gold decisively, closely followed by me and then @Wallet bringing up the rear.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

I have decided to organise two tournaments both ps3 and Xbox 360 when registering please tell me which format


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> I have decided to organise two tournaments both ps3 and Xbox 360 when registering please tell me which format


Good man. 
@dkos


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh I'm in. Maybe when I win the PS3 version and kos wins on xbox we can finally get the unification fight that the whole world is desperate for.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This would be awesome if on the 360, @dkos would take the gold decisively, closely followed by me and then @Wallet bringing up the rear.


ive been undefeated on the 360 for years son, taken all all challengers in the Swindon/Highworth/Blunsdon triangle


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

I am writing a list down of all entrants so please add my username in the post so I know you want to be in


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> I am writing a list down of all entrants so please add my username in the post so I know you want to be in


i take it its being conducted online? or is there an underground meet for shit like this?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> ive been undefeated on the 360 for years son, taken all all challengers in the Swindon/Highworth/Blunsdon triangle


Fancy a game later? What's your gamer tag?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'll come out of retirement and put my name down since it's for charity :good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fancy a game later? What's your gamer tag?


Id love to, but in Swansea im Xbox less so at the mo im in semi-retirement


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Id love to, but in Swansea im Xbox less so at the mo im in semi-retirement


BLATANT DUCK.

I'm claiming the W.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> BLATANT DUCK.
> 
> I'm claiming the W.


you can claim it all you want but when i beat a post-prime shell of Bryn the W will be next to my name, and eventually through time as the saga is passed down generation to generation the fact that i cherry picked will be forgotten


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> you can claim it all you want but when i beat a post-prime shell of Bryn the W will be next to my name, and eventually through time as the saga is passed down generation to generation the fact that i cherry picked will be forgotten


Realistically, if you don't beat me then you must be some kind of retard. I am shocking.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Realistically, if you don't beat me then you must be some kind of retard. I am shocking.


haha i dont know how i always win, i have a very basic system of Dirrell style run and jab, couple with McCloskey style head movement in close, yet none of my friends has found the blueprint no matter how much they practice


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Me and @Bryn have had some wars. Every fight of ours ends up as a Gatti-Ward type encounter.

I'm in for the tourney.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys I have posted it on eastside 

What other forums would you recommend I post it on?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Me and @Bryn have had some wars. Every fight of ours ends up as a Gatti-Ward type encounter.
> 
> I'm in for the tourney.


:good


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

As you may have scene Danny Jacobs has retweeted the tournament on twitter 

I have posted on eastside (to very unhelpful response so f anybody still knows normal people on there please tell them about the tournament)

I am going to post the tournament on more forums tomorrow then twitter this week


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I have the Xbox, but no live @JamieC undefeated as Holyfield, Kendal holt and Bradley :tim


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

@diagnosismurder Im in noonaldinho84 on PS3 . Haven't played in months so will get back on it.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

I have received an email from getinthering foundation. I am signing a contract in the week to show all the proceeds go to the foundation. I will put a photo of the contract on here when I get it


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if @LP will finally stop ducking me? :think this has been going on longer than Pac Floyd


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

People on twitter are starting to enter. Got a few entries today. All looking good at the moment


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

@Jim Bowen @Bryn @dkos @Wallet @Roe @JamieC @Wickio @adamcanavan @Noonaldinho @LHL @Flash Jab @ @BumpyKnuckles [MENTION=503] [MENTION=503]Chacal[/MENTION] @Bajingo @LP

I have signed the contract for the tournament to go ahead

if anyone who wants to register for the tournament wants to see it just message me


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have the game, hate boxing games, they're all the same :conf shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

No can do, I don't have xbox live.


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

I havent played fight night in ages but i might have a look into entering to smash up everyone on xbox.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If I had live I'd be all over this.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Been playing a bit online last few days and it is worse than Fifa for people disconnecting when they're losing! Even if its a fairly close fight!


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Been playing a bit online last few days and it is worse than Fifa for people disconnecting when they're losing! Even if its a fairly close fight!


I normally don't get people disconnecting on me because I'm usually the one getting beat on fight night


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> I normally don't get people disconnecting on me because I'm usually the one getting beat on fight night


:lol:

I'm about 50/50 on the fight now part. I like Middleweight, but fuckers who constantly choose Sugar Ray Robinson annoy me, So B-hop has to show em :lol:


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

DonBoxer said:


> I havent played fight night in ages but i might have a look into entering to smash up everyone on xbox.


get back playing and enter the tournament please


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

No fake fighters, not Sugar Ray or Ali and I'm all over it like a rash. jtowen06 on ps3 if anyone wants a do, or a beating on Fifa for that matter as well.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> No fake fighters, not Sugar Ray or Ali and I'm all over it like a rash. jtowen06 on ps3 if anyone wants a do, or a beating on Fifa for that matter as well.


The rules will be strict regarding fighters, weight class etc. I will send them all out after feb 9th


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Get drinking your piss @Bajingo


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I'm in.


good man thanks for entering


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

After talks the price to enter for all has been reduced to £3.20 to equivalent to $5

please keep entering the tournament if you haven't


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Plenty of time to enter if you havent


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

last day to enter


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

what do I do now to enter? I replied to your PM


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Is @Roe in?


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Is @Roe in?


Yes he and a few others confirmed today

Waiting on a few More

Even have a confirmed entry from Denmark


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> Yes he and a few others confirmed today
> 
> Waiting on a few More
> 
> Even have a confirmed entry from Denmark


HOw is it all going to be arranged so that people are available etc?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I must have been fortunate with the matchmaking tonight, just won 5 on the bounce :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just on my way to a wide UD as Louis vs Tyson and my PS3 inexplicably shuts down, I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for my PS3


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Just on my way to a wide UD as Louis vs Tyson and my PS3 inexplicably shuts down, I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for my PS3


:bart Getting your excuses in already..


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

So who's in this on ye old PS3?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

me n roe.....


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Louis vs HOPKINS....


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Good fight @Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah good fight mate. I got completely outboxed for the first 4 or 5 rounds then had to try and just take it toe to toe but didn't have enough power to do much damage. Knocked you down in the last seconds though  

Fair play though, beat fair and square :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah good fight mate. I got completely outboxed for the first 4 or 5 rounds then had to try and just take it toe to toe but didn't have enough power to do much damage. Knocked you down in the last seconds though
> 
> Fair play though, beat fair and square :good


I was daft in the last round to go toe to toe, Did you choose Bhop to give me a chance or do you prefer smaller men? (no ****)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I was daft in the last round to go toe to toe, Did you choose Bhop to give me a chance


Nah I like using Hopkins anyway. If I can get into a rhythm I find that I can copy his style pretty well but just couldn't get it going against you that time.



Noonaldinho said:


> or do you prefer smaller men? (no ****)


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nah I like using Hopkins anyway. If I can get into a rhythm I find that I can copy his style pretty well but just couldn't get it going against you that time.
> 
> :lol:


:good Good stuff. There is certain fighters I always tend to struggle against online, this kid was fat Foreman the other night and just continually threw bombs and didnt tire untill the 8th and had one punch KD me twice! I was Lennox though.( who is massively underrated on the game, 86 I think where as Haye is 85, Holy 90 and Tyson 92:yikes)


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Whats the latest? I dont want to over train! :bbb


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Whats the latest? I dont want to over train! :bbb


The draw will be made on Monday morning when im back home


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

@JamieC @LHL @Flash Jab @DonBoxer @BUMPY KNUCKLES

if any of you guys want to enter message me before monday

thanks


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> The draw will be made on Monday morning when im back home


Nice one :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Are all the fights going to be at one weight?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Are all the fights going to be at one weight?


I'd hope so, with a cap on fighters, say 90.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

nearly all tje decent fighters are ovrr 90


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

@diagnosismurder


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Bryn


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> nearly all tje decent fighters are ovrr 90


I was probably a bit harsh, possibly no fake fighters, no ali, no sugar ray robinson?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyson seems a 'spammers' fighter of choice


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Bryn


Hello?


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry guys been away with work only got back from abroad this morning 

The ps3 guys I have sent an PM once they reply I will release the draw/ league fixtures tonight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm not taking part lads, but I really am shit.

@Wallet @Wickio


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

@Bryn

There was only three entries for the 360 tournament, so it has been cancelled.

Even if you entered, you'd have been at least a semi-finalist :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> @Bryn
> 
> There was only three entries for the 360 tournament, so it has been cancelled.
> 
> Even if you entered, you'd have been at least a semi-finalist :lol:


:lol: I should have entered.

Don't fancy giving you a battering again, anyways, it was too one-sided the last time.

_*cue the footage*_


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Sorry I'm not taking part lads, but I really am shit.
> 
> @Wallet @Wickio


Its for charity:-(


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

The Ps3 tournament. After seeking people's opinions there is two groups of four, the top two of both group will enter the semi final

Group 1 
@diagnosismurder
@Butterbean (boxrec)
@jon Saxon (Boxrec)
@ Robert Mcallister (email)

Group 2
@Noonaldinho
@Roe @LP 
@Jim Bowen

All groups and fixtures where drawn at random by a work colleague

Group 1 first fixtures

diagnosismurder v Butterbean 
Jon Saxon vs Robert Mcallister

Group 2 first fixtures

Noonaldinho vs Roe 
LP v Jim Bowen

1 point for a draw
2 points for a win on points 
3 points for a ko win

All first fixtures should be completed no later than 28th February once completed I will release week two fixtures

Thanks


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> The Ps3 tournament. After seeking people's opinions there is two groups of four, the top two of both group will enter the semi final
> 
> Group 1
> @diagnosismurder
> ...


Any weight, any fighter? @LP Fight fair, no SRR, its ridiculous haha. Whats your PS3 id mate?


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Any weight, any fighter? @LP Fight fair, no SRR, its ridiculous haha. Whats your PS3 id mate?


I sent you a PM with a few more details


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Any weight, any fighter? @LP Fight fair, no SRR, its ridiculous haha. Whats your PS3 id mate?


Viva_LP1985


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool :good
@Noonaldinho - give me a shout when you're around for the fight mate.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I was hoping we'd be seperated till later on in the tourney, yes mate will keep you posted . What weight?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I was hoping we'd be seperated till later on in the tourney, yes mate will keep you posted . What weight?


We'll meet again in the final after we finish top two in our group anyway 

You get to pick the weight apparently. I'm not bothered anyway. You can pick the weight and whoever you want.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Ill go Heavy, who you having? 

Didnt realise it was group , thats good :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll have David Haye. I'm fine with you picking whoever you want as long as it's not Isaac Frost or Andre Bishop.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be Joe Louis


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Monday evening any good for you @Roe

Also when do we pay?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Monday evening any good for you @Roe
> 
> Also when do we pay?


I've got darts Monday night but can probably do any time before about 7? If that's too early then I'll probably be around any other time next week.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Should be able to do a bit earlier If not Tuesdays fine


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Ready when you are @Roe


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

When do you want the money @diagnosismurder


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Ready when you are @Roe


I'll be on in about half hour if that's cool?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'll be on in about half hour if that's cool?


:bbb :bbb I'm gonna be doing the Katsidis style warmup!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'll be on in about half hour if that's cool?


Film it.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Film it.


With a phone?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Let's do this! :bbb


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

any idea how to film for bryn


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

no rbr???


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

and Haye is down......


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking demolished :lol:

Fair play Brett I couldn't get in that at all. Sorry it was so one sided :-( What a letdown, but I'll be back. Setbacks just pave the way for comebacks.

See you in the tournament final :deal

YES I CAN.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fucking demolished :lol:
> 
> Fair play Brett I couldn't get in that at all. Sorry it was so one sided :-( What a letdown, but I'll be back. Setbacks just pave the way for comebacks.
> 
> ...


Fair play @Roe brave fighter selection!

Video is currently uploading! only got a couple of knockdowns and scores


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Video is currently uploading! only got a couple of knockdowns and scores


Don't think I wanna see them again! :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice work, Noon.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:bbb


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there a way to directly record fights onto the console?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: That video is too biased. Didn't show any of the punches I landed.

Not making excuses but the little finger on my left hand is swollen from a game of tiddlywinks I had just before the fight so my movement was hampered a bit. I'll be back though.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: That video is too biased. Didn't show any of the punches I landed.
> 
> Not making excuses but the little finger on my left hand is swollen from a game of tiddlywinks I had just before the fight so my movement was hampered a bit. I'll be back though.


:lol: I only recorded the replays of knock downs....... you didnt get any :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: That video is too biased. Didn't show any of the punches I landed.
> 
> Not making excuses but the little finger on my left hand is swollen from a game of tiddlywinks I had just before the fight so my movement was hampered a bit. I'll be back though.


Whilst he plays tiddly winks I train....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

the music in that is fantastic.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> the music in that is fantastic.


Adds to the drama :good


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@LP Are we having this fight mate?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @LP Are we having this fight mate?


Years he's been ducking me!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @LP Are we having this fight mate?





Noonaldinho said:


> Years he's been ducking me!


yes mate, you aint added me up yet, were do it tomorrow


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> yes mate, you aint added me up yet, were do it tomorrow


Let me know whenever you want a spar :bbb


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Let me know whenever you want a spar :bbb


haha will do mate :lp


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> yes mate, you aint added me up yet, were do it tomorrow


mine jtowen06. I'll get you added asap


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> mine jtowen06. I'll get you added asap


Fancy a match in 15/20 mins? noonaldinho84


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll give you a rematch in a min if you fancy it Noon?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Fancy a match in 15/20 mins? noonaldinho84


Just added you, I'll take on the winner of you and Roe if your already in a fight?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is everyone ducking me?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Why is everyone ducking me?


Are you on PS3?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Just added you, I'll take on the winner of you and Roe if your already in a fight?


I'm just finishing a bit of work, be ready in 5


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Why is everyone ducking me?


PEDS


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm just finishing a bit of work, be ready in 5


Drop me an invite when you're ready pal.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Setting it up now..... @Jim Bowen


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Setting it up now..... @Jim Bowen


Got to try and bring Lennox :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Get the camera out, Noon. ;-)


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

BIG ROUND THERE FOR JB


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Ref deffo just said 10 and let the fight go on :lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight mate. LENNOX


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Good fight mate ,


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Ref deffo just said 10 and let the fight go on :lol:


I was trying to film your KD :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just busting some dude up online with my new Audley cab atm


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

I've said it loads about this game, Tyson can't take a punch. Give me The Real Deal anyway.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> I've said it loads about this game, Tyson can't take a punch


2 x 1 punch knock downs


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

How the fook does Tyson keep getting up :lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> How the fook does Tyson keep getting up :lol:


Heart of a Lion :lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Be back on in a bit, time for a smoke and this weeks Top Gear.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Oooohhhh nasty gash @Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Aaaah what a round :lol:

That was a fluke. I'm getting battered again though. When did you get so good? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Got a present for you, Brett..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Good fight that @Roe, can't believe it went the distance though


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Aaaah what a round :lol:
> 
> That was a fluke. I'm getting battered again though. When did you get so good? :lol:


Wait till you play JB!!
There were a couple of really good rounds there :good

I was well and truly on my bike that last round!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I'm surprised it lasted the distance. Thought I was gonna get stopped early when I got knocked down in the first two rounds. The last couple of times we've fought you just outboxed me so thought I'd try and get inside early on but it backfired a bit :lol:

Oh well. Fun fight anyway :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I'm surprised it lasted the distance. Thought I was gonna get stopped early when I got knocked down in the first two rounds. The last couple of times we've fought you just outboxed me so thought I'd try and get inside early on but it backfired a bit :lol:
> 
> Oh well. Fun fight anyway :good







:hi:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool video. That knockdown was brutal. It looked awesome at the time I must say.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

The cut on Cotto was terrible, I have been playing the game quite a bit lately


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

@Noonaldinho beat @Roe by Ko?

What happend in the @Jim Bowen vs @LP

I have my fight against Butterbean tomorrow he already told me he's going to be mikkel kessler and give me a beating


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> @Noonaldinho beat @Roe by Ko?
> 
> What happend in the @Jim Bowen vs @LP
> 
> I have my fight against Butterbean tomorrow he already told me he's going to be mikkel kessler and give me a beating


Waiting on LP, I'm available 7-10 week nights @LP


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> @Noonaldinho beat @Roe by Ko?
> 
> What happend in the @Jim Bowen vs @LP
> 
> I have my fight against Butterbean tomorrow he already told me he's going to be mikkel kessler and give me a beating


:yep KO round 8 :good


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Well Butterbean did give me a beating put me down in the third and knocked me out cold in the fourth


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Waiting on LP, I'm available 7-10 week nights @LP


definatley tomorrow night mate


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> Well Butterbean did give me a beating put me down in the third and knocked me out cold in the fourth


what's his Kessler rated at?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> definatley tomorrow night mate


Sound mate, I've added you, just msg me on here.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> what's his Kessler rated at?


91


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> 91


Thought there were no made up fighters? :think


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Thought there were no made up fighters? :think


He asked me if he could use him against me and I said yes the he smashed me up


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@LP Just back from Football mate, we gonna do this?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @LP Just back from Football mate, we gonna do this?


Make the fight, this is like a Barker/Macklin . Makes sense for both fighter's


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm on xbox360 as WelshDevilRob. I'm not very good, as don't play it often enough but open for a spar.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @LP Just back from Football mate, we gonna do this?


yea i'll find disc


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> yea i'll find disc


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: LP's more elusive than Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Any more updates fellas?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

can find my disc haha, going to see if my mate still has a copy i can borrow


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> can find my disc haha, going to see if my mate still has a copy i can borrow


:lol: Its as if Warren is promoting this !


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: Its as if Warren is promoting this !


:lol::lol: sorry guys


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: Its as if Warren is promoting this !


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Has @LP took the test?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Has @LP took the test?


He had some shabby seafood and has pulled out.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bet theres a legal wrangle tying him up,he wants payment a week before the fight other wise he's gonna go to knockout kings on the ps2!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> He had some shabby seafood and has pulled out.


Its rife down that way, @diagnosismurder wining and dining (in a Don King fashion) of @LP has massively backfired!!!:barf


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Its rife down that way, @diagnosismurder wining and dining (in a Don King fashion) of @LP has massively backfired!!!:barf


Haha have jim and LP had the fight yet. So I can get the second round of fights scheduled


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> Haha have jim and LP had the fight yet. So I can get the second round of fights scheduled


Dunno, LP had to go down to Global Video or something to get a copy of Mike Tyson's Punch Out.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Dunno, LP had to go down to Global Video or something to get a copy of Mike Tyson's Punch Out.


They only had the mega drive copy , poor lad got bought a Genesis


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fucking hell.wish i hadnt fucked off form these forums or id of joined in,mind you,i would of had to buy the game,i was shit on the 2011 one  
im more of a war game or stealth game man,love sneaking up on people and slitting there throats


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

widdy said:


> fucking hell.wish i hadnt fucked off form these forums or id of joined in,mind you,i would of had to buy the game,i was shit on the 2011 one
> im more of a war game or stealth game man,love sneaking up on people and slitting there throats


Don't let a problem like not owning the game get in the way, hey @LP :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

widdy said:


> fucking hell.wish i hadnt fucked off form these forums or id of joined in,mind you,i would of had to buy the game,i was shit on the 2011 one
> im more of a war game or stealth game man,love sneaking up on people and slitting there throats


:err You a bad man.



Noonaldinho said:


> Don't let a problem like not owning the game get in the way, hey @LP :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Don't let a problem like not owning the game get in the way, hey @LP :lol:


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> :lol:


Why d'you keep laughing what I laugh at? :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:





Chacal said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:





Chacal said:


> :lol:





Bryn said:


> :lol:





Chacal said:


> :lol:





Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:





Chacal said:


> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

INTERESTING DEVELOPMENT, I HAVE FREE XBOX LIVE FOR THIS WEEKEND AND THEREFORE CAN FIGHT PEOPLE. I WON'T TAKE PART IN THE COMPETITION BUT IF ANYBODY WANTS A FIGHT ON XBOXLIVE JUST NOW HIT ME UP


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wickio @Bryn @Wallet

Any of you got it on 360?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

******* spamming straights to the body. So gay.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

******* quitting as they hit the canvas lol.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

What's your username?

I'm MarkYLfc on the xbox


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> What's your username?
> 
> I'm MarkYLfc on the xbox


arran3000, send me an add, i'll play you after this game.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Done


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I have really bad internet signal btw, hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol::lol:

i will sort it i promise.

when do you want the donation


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Macca L20 I've accepted you, invite me to a game or something, I'm a spaz with no idea how to set one up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

My internet is a fucking joke...


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Done mate keeps saying your connection has lost.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Macca L20

I'll try set one up


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Press blue x on menu page.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Macca L20 I don't think god wants this fight to happen.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Invite me again mate.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck it, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep accepting and then it loses connection.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> I keep accepting and then it loses connection.


Same here. It's probably my awful internets fault. Sorry.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

No worries mate it just wasn't meant to be ha.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Motherfuckers dressing tyson up in purple clothes and making his a southpaw.


What is this shit?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be on the 360 later today/tomorrow if anyone is up for it :good

Username: kosaros


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

who wants it today? arran3000


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

People waiting on someone then switching who they fight with is so gay.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> I'll be on the 360 later today/tomorrow if anyone is up for it :good
> 
> Username: kostheavoider


Have fun beating Bryn again.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think mine and @Chacal computers are compatible. Keeps fucking the fights off.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Has @LP had his fight yet? I want my second round fight, I need to stay active. I cant just fight twice a year!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Has @LP had his fight yet? I want my second round fight, I need to stay active. I cant just fight twice a year!


You better hope your next fight isn't against LP :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:SOG


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi guys

Sorry I have been away with work in Malaysia for the last three weeks. Hope everyone is still able to continue with the tournament

Second and third fixtures as follows

ROE vs lp
JIM BOWEN vs Noonaldinho

LP vs Noonaldinho
Jim Bowen vs ROE

The person in capital letter choose the fight weight class

Thanks for your patience and time


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

My games not getting played for a while then :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Is Jim Bowen still trying to boil down?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

@LP have you managed to rent a copy from the video shop yet?


----------

